# a for sale forum



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it would be cool if we had a for sale section so we could sell or trade off some older tools etc.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Was thinking of that just today. Like these 4" PVC P-Traps I have laying around here. Probably someone on here that could use them and I could sell them cheap enough that even with shipping it would be a deal. Selling them on eBay sucks because of all of eBay's latest screwups. But I hate to do it without Nathan's OK.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, you are quick. hehe. I have to go look and see what i have collecting dust. hehe.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Your not the first person to ask for this so I'll take the hint. I was planning on doing this once traffic grew some but frankly traffic is already pretty good.

*Plumbers Swap*

Enjoy!


----------

